# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Being attacked by invisible beings in dreams?

## Silviiro

A couple days ago I had a lucid that was mostly normal. I was enjoying some kind of party out in the woods in the winter. I started walking away, and I had the feeling I was being watched. Everyone that had been there disappeared. I looked around and I felt a presence at one spot. I yelled out "I see you." I was then dragged through the air by my hands by this thing. Everything else that happened to me was a blur. I remember trying to say "stop" and "help", but my mouth was covered. The being took me to a dark place, and  poured a red oil, that looked like cranberry juice but slightly thicker, all over me. I then had a false awakening and a long dream after that. After I woke up I immediately wrote it in my dream journal. (I haven't been updating my one on here.) I thought over previous dreams, and I remember similar experiences, but none this violent. Anybody had this happen to them or heard of this happening?

----------


## WakataDreamer

Ooh, I'd hate to have sstuff I couldn't see in a dream...all things are fully visible in my dreams, thank God...

As an afterthought, maybe the "slightly thicker, red oil" was blood?

Creepy.

----------


## ashberry

Yeh this has happened to me. Something invisible came in through the door and entered my head as I was asleep on the sofa, I felt a severe piercing pain inside my head and was screaming in my sleep. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hukif

Yes, all of them I won tough, and all of them were a FA with SP and really heavy clothes, so I could barely move, weird enough, I was able to move my RL body, that was helpful considering I could not wake up from the lucid... excepting the first where I kicked the invisible guy lol

----------


## Silviiro

Strangely I have had a lucid almost every night after this happened. Maybe I should thank this invisible being.

----------


## waterwitch

yep, i've been attacked by invisible beings on a number of occasions......

almost every time, the dream scenario has been in my home ( i live on a boat), this is relevant in my own understanding and explanation of the links between these dreams, you'll see as i explain,

so in the first one, i was in my boat, and all of a sudden, stuff started flying off shelves, flying around the room, really fast and crashing and stuff, like there was a poltergeist, and then this invisible being picked me up by the ankle and hoiked me upside down and dangled me around, jerking me about, not really violently, but i could feel its emotions, it thought it was really funny, that it could pick me up and yank me around.  so i started firing symbols and shouting thier mantras (magickal healing symbols from the healing system of reiki) to try to defend myself.  i was totally lucid, so was aware that i was dreaming, but it was also like it was more than just a dream, this was a totally real experience.  this was the first time i'd been attacked by an invisible being in a dream.  i'd had plenty of fighting/chasing dreams before, but all the attackers had until now been visible.  And this was far more real than any of them had ever been, even the lucid ones.  anyway, i didn't know what else to do to defend myself, and the symbols didn't seem to be doing much, in comparison to more recently learned techniques, they were pretty lame really.  so anyway, then i become aware that the Invisible Being (IB) is intending to snatch me away from this dimension and reality.  i could feel its intending, it was like i was telepathically linked to it.  and it started using its will to pull me into a kind of invisible vortex or wormhole.  i used all my will to try and stop it, and carried on firing symbols at it, to no avail.  i got sucked into the vortex, and was immediately spat out of a wormhole about 5foot above the ground, into the scenario of the bar that i worked in.  i fell out of the wormhole and landed in a heap on the floor.  the IB seemed to have vanished and the dream ended.

so then the next one that i had, maybe a year or two later, i was in a street with loads of terraced houses, and one of the front doors was beckoning me to go through it.  so i opened it, and there was a second door right behind it, so i opened that and there was a third door behind that, so i opened the third door and came out into a lounge that was like a victorian setting, with a big fireplace and a grand piano.  all the furniture was covered in dust sheets.  it was like no-one had lived there for a long time.  on the mantlepiece there was a picture of a family, man and wife and a little girl.  then i became aware of another presence in the room.  i think i became lucid around this time.  so again i start psychically picking up information that this presence is the spirit of the mother in the picture.  i can feel her energy and emotion .  i know that when she died she was totally mad, and that she may have even killed herself.  so then she starts making this really high pitched frequency, like sonic screaming or something, i know that she is a really tortured spirit who is still haunting her old house, and she is trying to send me mad by doing this sonic screaming.  i can feel her trying to take over my mind and send me as insane as she is.  i am still lucid, and decide that i have to get out of the house as fast as possible, as she is very powerfull and she will overpower me if i don't get out PDQ.  so then i wake up and almost immediately i felt so sick that i thought i was going to puke.  i leaped out of bed and just reached the toilet in time and hurled.  so inbetween the 1st dream and this dream, i had joined a shamanic lodge, and one of the basic things they teach you is how to banish dark energies or beings.  so as i've got my head over the toilet, still being sick, i know that i need to do the banishing, as it feels like she is still attached to me, making me sick.  so inbetween wretching, i get my books out and recite the banishing formula.  i was still sick for a few hours, and felt really awfull, like i had food poisoning or something.  i decided i needed to learn the banishing formula off by heart so that i could try using that if i was ever attacked by an IB again.

so the 3rd time it happened, maybe a few months later, i was in my boat again, and all of a sudden this full gale force wind starts blowing through the length of the boat.  i know that this isn't simply a force of nature type of wind, i know that it's an IB using wind power to try to overpower me.  it was so strong that it had me pinned up against the door at the end.  again i was fully lucid, and i remembered about doing  the banishing. i had by this time learned it off by heart, and as soon as i started reciting it, the wind started dying down and by the time i finished it, it had completely dissipated.  i started to feel like i was winning against these evil invisible beings.

so the fourth and last time it happened, i was asleep in bed, and i was fully aware in semi-dream semi-waking reality that something was trying to pin me down under the covers.  it wasn't trying that hard, and again i was lucid.  after the success of the last IB dream, i was feeling quietly confident that all i would have to do was recite the banishing formula and it would dissappear.  i was in bed with my boyfriend and i was fully aware of him lying asleep next to me.  so anyway, i decided i was going to play with this IB, and test out how strong willed it really was.  using simply my will power, i resisted its attempts to pin me down.  it fought back.  again i could sense its feelings, and it knew that this was in some ways a game that we were playing.  after a little while of us 'playing' its intention changed.  it was like it decided that it had had enough of messing around, and was intent on getting on with what it had come for , which was to frighten and smother me in my bed.  its efforts doubled and it was no longer a game.  it pinned me down and held me fast, i decided it was time to pull my last bit of ammunition out, but just as i was about to start reciting the banishing, it smothered my mouth so that i couldn't speak the words.  it was as if it knew what i was about to do.  now i was starting to panic.  it had me totally pinned down and my mouth covered.  i struggled really hard and willed my physical body to move and thrash so as to wake my boyfriend up, so that he might be able to help me.  eventually i managed to break loose from the IB properly waking up and sitting up physically in bed and launched into the banishing formula, at which point, the IB evaporated.

so i have found that this is a very effective way of getting rid of them in the short term.  incase anyone wants to use this banishing rite, i will put it in here........

_I banish from and into all eight directions
any energies, entities, vibrations or spirits
that are incarnate or discarnate
through all space, time and dimensional realities
including all ancestor beings 
who are not in harmony with sacred law
and are not dancing towards the light
be gone from this space
i command it to be so
it is so and it will remain so.
I call in the power(s) of .........._
[insert any spirit allies/deities/power animals u work with ]    
_to help me and protect me.
Ho!_


Say this in a voice of power.


So the upshot of this tale is that i then went to a very powerful shamanic workshop, where i had a very intensive shamanic healing session. i had just received a phone call from my doctor that i had tested positive for leptosperosis disease during a routine screening at work.  this is a disease that can kill you as it attacks the liver and kidneys.  so i told the medicine man what i'd just been told. during the session, the medicine man told me that i had a matrix of dark force energy in my home, that there were certain objects in my home that were the main power sources to this matrix.  he described several items to me that were indeed in my boat, specifying an african carving, and a glass bullseye that he said i was being watched through, and that there were other african items in my home that were a part of the matrix..i was born in africa and had a lot of african artwork, a large carving of a giraffe, african blankets that were on my bed, beadwork, just loads of it.  he told me that i must burn it all and anything that didn't burn i should bury.  he knew that the bullseye wouldnt burn, and that this was one of the items that i would have to bury.  i went home and did as he had said.  many of the items had been gifts, or had come to me in strange circumstances.  any that i was intuitively drawn to i dowsed with a pendulem and found out if it was ok or not.  i then put all the items in red pillowcases (red being a protective and shielding colour)and took them to my shamanic lodge and burned them in the sacred sweatlodge fire.
this included other items that werent' necesarily african as well.
The fire burned in mad and strange colours like i have never seen in a fire before, and after about an hour, the wooden giraffe, which i had been told was the main power object of this dark matrix, let out a powerful jet of white hot flame, as if a gas propelled aerosol had been lit, or like a welding flame.  this flame burned white hot at a wierd angle out of the fire for about 10-15 seconds, and then i saw a white form leave it, like whisps of smoke that curled out of the  body of the wood.  i know that i saw a spirit leave at that moment, and then  it was gone.

i then went back to the doctor to have the recommended liver and kidney tests.  it was a different doctor to the one who had called me with the original test results.  i told him why  i was there and he pulled my medical record up on the computer.  he then looked at me quizzically and asked me if i was sure i'd had a positive test result.  i nodded and explained that the other doctor had specifically phoned me while i had been away at the shamanic healing workshop to tell me the result.  he shook his head confused, and said that on my record the result said negative.  he was proper baffled and sent me out while he called the lab.  he then called me back in and said that my blood sample had been tested at one lab and the result came back positive, so they sent the same blood sample to another lab and this time it came back negative.  he sat there totally confused scratching his head. at which point i told him about the shamanic healing and clearing of my boat, and told him that i wasnt' in the least bit surprised that the result had changed.  he looked at me with an incredulous look on his face, that simply didn't register any of what i'd just said as being scientifically valid.  he then took another sample of blood which also came back negative.

i haven't had any dreams where invisible beings are attacking me since, so that worked then!  and that was over a year ago now.

And the four dreams i did have were definitely in a category of 'dreaming' that were so much more powerful, real, and telepathically and psychically charged than any other dreams i have ever had.  and i've had a lot to compare them to, believe me.  i totally experienced these as real events, not 'just' dreams

I hope my experiences give you a wider context to contemplate when looking at the phenomenon of invisible forces attacking you in your dreams.  i believe that these Invisible Being(s) or possibly it was just one being, was part of this dark force matrix, maybe the spirit that i saw leave the carved giraffe, and in erradicating the dark force energy, i also stopped these powerful and frightening battles/events/experiences/dreams.

and i don't have a life threatening disease.

Phew!

----------


## Silviiro

Wow, sounds like a rough experience. I personally do not want to get rid of this because the last 3 weeks I have had lucids all but 2 nights. My recall has skyrocketed. It's wonderful! And every time I have run in to these Invisible beings, they didn't do anything until I noticed them. It could be that they are powerless without dream attention. Other than this experience I have had a few others. A couple times I was just having a fun lucid when I heard the words "Time up!" or something like that and was dragged upward until awakening. Other times I went in to rooms I sensed evil in (I always try to go toward things I fear in dreams.) and get sent upward out of the dream. Once I went into one of these rooms and absorbed the energy of the being inside. One of my DCs then told me I had gained the power of DC possesion. So all in all I am not sure whether I consider them to be blessing or a curse, but I am very interested in finding more of them.

----------


## waterwitch

i'm sure that like all beings in life and dreams, whether invisible or not, some will be nice and some will be nasty.  i guess it boils down to instinct in the moment, and training your radar to pick up who's got what agenda.  good training for dream warriors.  

glad your invisible beings are being more helpful to you than mine.  

although they did give me my clearest ever psychic sensing abilities and super clear lucidity within those particular dreams, and the ability to train myself to repeat long banishing formulas in a dream state.  that can't have done me any harm.  i did on a few occasions wonder if these were dream teachers trying to push me to learn more.  but on reflection dont think they were.  But even those trying to be horrid teach you stuff too.

----------


## Higurashi

Well, I searched around on some dream interpretation sites, and most of what I gathered was this: Someone other than yourself being invisible seemed to usually mean that a person had unresolved emotions or conflicts w/ that person. And the other things in your dream basically were related to fear/violence. 
Do you have any unresolved issues with someone you find violent/intimidating?

Hope I helped...

----------


## Silviiro

> Well, I searched around for on some dream interpretation sites, and most of what I gathered was this: Someone other than yourself being invisible seemed to usually mean that a person had unresolved emotions or conflicts w/ that person. And the other things in your dream basically were related to fear/violence. 
> Do you have any unresolved issues with someone you find violent/intimidating?
> 
> Hope I helped...



No, the most violent person I know happens to be my best friend. I don't really find anyone intimidating because I have trained in Martial Arts for over 2 years now. However after the false awakening, I remembered this as a dream and was very creeped out (in the false awakening.) and basically had to go talk to my friends and tell them about the "freaky dream I had last night." It was probably the most normal false awakening I ever had. I don't know if that has to do with anything.

----------


## Higurashi

> No, the most violent person I know happens to be my best friend. I don't really find anyone intimidating because I have trained in Martial Arts for over 2 years now. However after the false awakening, I remembered this as a dream and was very creeped out (in the false awakening.) and basically had to go talk to my friends and tell them about the "freaky dream I had last night." It was probably the most normal false awakening I ever had. I don't know if that has to do with anything.



I see...well, if you believe in actual messages in dreams, like divine assistance or whatever you'd like to call it, then it might mean that you're in danger, and the attacker isn't someone you know, or someone you _had_ a conflict with a long time ago. (that's not a professional interpretation btw, it's my own, so it's probably not worth much...)

If not, then this is where I found the interpretations. You could look at them and see if any of them bring up something that might help you decipher your dream:

http://www.smartgirl.org/dreamdictionary.html   (invisible)
http://www.experiencefestival.com/dr...etation_attack   (attacker)
http://www.experiencefestival.com/dr...ms_about_blood   (red fluid, which I can only guess was blood)
http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/...ness/id/252240   (darkness)

----------


## Silviiro

Darkness is a personal message to me. When I see darkness in a dream it means I don't have control. When I am in control my dreams have a perpetual light. The red fluid was not as thick as blood and was more translucent. The closest thing I can think of is cranberry juice, but it was a little thicker than that. I don't feel that this invisible being was a person in any way. It seemed more like a force.

----------


## flex0r

I know this is an old post but you guys have really made me feel a little better about the few experiences I have had.

It seems to me that these are fairly rare occurences as I have never heard stories like yours but the similarities are FARKING insane.

I am in my late twenties now but mine happened at age 5 and age 16.

Absolutely terrifying but I do get the sense now that I am not alone in this.

Thank you for sharing those stories.

----------


## josh_glock

A few months ago, probably, I was attacked by some sort of invisible being. It had cut the electricity out in my room, and was trying to keep me in there. I was a rather strange dream, and somewhat frightening. I remember something about this force as I would describe it trying to hold me inside of a blanket? or something of this nature. I feel that this dream means that there was, or perhaps even still is, something holding me back from something, maybe some kind of dark energy is involved. Either way, it is not a dream that I would want to have again.

----------


## DeathCell

> Strangely I have had a lucid almost every night after this happened. Maybe I should thank this invisible being.



I was just gonna say, you've been initiated..

----------


## Silviiro

> I was just gonna say, you've been initiated..



I wish. Unfortunately now the effect has worn off. Of course that could be due to me getting up at 3:00 every morning to check amazon deals. If I had been initiated or something like that I would have seen this thing again. (Of course I wouldn't  "see" it, you know what I mean.)

----------


## hypnotoad1579

I have dealt with this many times. It seems only to happen in this one reoccurring non-lucid dream of mine. In the dream I walk bravely into some sort of place feared by many and am consumed by an invisible force. As loud as I try to yell "HELP!" or something within that category, nothing comes out. Mentally verbally or otherwise. I have tried to convince myself that it doesn't exist and I'm dreaming. That doesn't work though because theres nothing there in the first place. BAH! PREDICAMENT!  :Dead Horse:

----------


## Pegasis

I had dreams where I speak to invisible people, and they are there, but I cannot see them, and yet I look at them when I speak to them. They have been friendly mostly, but sometimes hostile.

----------


## seeier

I saw a similar dream it started normal, but then I started o get scared and ran something was after me, I couldn't see it bu I felt it. Tried to lock it away but it was stronger than me, I could tell it didn't let me shut the door and then it pet me it actually pet my head and then I saw something red and kinda gooy coming off of my head I think it was blood. So I screamed and I woke up and even now that I'm awake I can feel that something is watching me I'm scared to death my heart is in my throat, and I can't sleep I've seen nightmares for few days continues so I'm pretty scared, and I am actually a real seeier my dreams are some sort of fortune telling tool for me. It comes to me as some kind of vision, so I'm pretty scared right now especially when I don't know wha is the meaning of my dreams like his?

----------


## AstralMango

Hey, this is an old thread from years ago, and necroposting is against the rules. Please start a new thread if you wish to discuss this.

Locked.  :smiley:

----------

